# Anyone working on Christmas?



## Just Little Me

What are you making? I sure would like some extra ideas. I have done so many quilts that I am sure no one will need one for years.


----------



## giraffe_baby

well Im doing a quilt for my DH, but thinking of doing some embroidery on a canvas bag for my (soon to be all teen) GIRLS... So got ideas running!


----------



## cc

Started making some tote bags with embroidery on them for the "girls". I think I may order DH a knife from Ernie and have him put his name on it but not sure what I am going to do for stocking stuffers for him, maybe some fleece socks if I can find the pattern. I saw them someplace and his feet are always cold so they would be warm. Hardest one is our DGD, 12 year olds are hard to do for, at least she is a girl, that makes it somewhat easier.


----------



## Billie in MO

I'm crocheting some hats and neck warmers for a family of 10 (here on HT). I am making a quilted tablecloth (for Thanksgiving for my daughter.....did a Christmas one for her a couple of years ago....her table is really long, nothing fits it). I'm probably going to make a lunch bag tote for my hubby. Have already bought some gifts for my two granddaughters and their birthdays (which are right after Christmas). Oh, and for those in the family that I no longer do gifts for, I still do cross stitch ornaments for them.

My Christmas list has shrunk considerably over the years, I am now down to my hubby, daughter, and 2 granddaughters. Next year one more will be added when the new grandbaby comes. With just five to do for I find myself being able to do/make gifts for those who might not have much for Christmas and I like that better.


----------



## stamphappy

I got some really nice 1/2 gallon canning jars (with the clamp and gasket?) that I'm going to fill and give as gifts. I'm thinking of giving a set of three in a pretty wicker basket with a bow. These will be given to my 2 best friends who are having trouble making ends meet this year. The jars will be filled with 1. dried mixed veggies and something else but I haven't figured out what. I was thinking onions in one but onions are relatively inexpensive, so I'm still figuring it out. 

I also do rubber stamping (hence my member name of stamphappy), so I'll be giving stamped all-occasion card sets to many people.


----------



## dawnpacz

I am looking for ideas, have 6 nieces and nephews, all small children, and 3 new little girls that I need to make gifts for. I was thinking hats and neck gaiters (warmers). I don't
know about children's sizes. Have to do some research on the internet for some patterns. I usually paint ornaments for the adults. I bought a lot of ornaments last year at the after Christmas sales. I am also making earrings for the adult women in the family.


----------



## Guest

I'm crocheting dishclothes,making candles in canning jars,homemade candy,breads, cookies,homemade kahlua and maybe a few rice packs w/essentual oils.


----------



## Guest

dawnpacz said:


> I am looking for ideas, have 6 nieces and nephews, all small children, and 3 new little girls that I need to make gifts for. I was thinking hats and neck gaiters (warmers). I don't
> know about children's sizes. Have to do some research on the internet for some patterns. I usually paint ornaments for the adults. I bought a lot of ornaments last year at the after Christmas sales. I am also making earrings for the adult women in the family.



You can make bubblebath jelly with a little toy in the jar that is a real eye catcher for little kids..search dollarstretcher.com for the recipe and more awesome ideas..HTH..


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

knitting up a storm. (a small storm, but still a storm) Trying to get some hats and mittens done (wool, handspun, fairisle pattern) and have started a sweater..we'll see how that one goes. 

I'm also trying to get some stained glass angels done. very simple things...teardrop or triangle of glass, wrapped with lead, for the 'dress', and a big flat marble thing wrapped in lead for the head...wings of glass pieces. 

What a great idea about the bubblebath jelly  So many things to do...so little time!


----------



## hmsteader71

I'm not much of a crafter but something I did last year & will do again this year for our kids & son-n-law is that I keep all our empty coffee cans. Last year I baked cookies, pumpkin bread, shortbread & put in it. I am going to do that again & also make fudge & give each of them a box of it.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Aren't coffee cans THE GREATEST?  Those things are so useful. And...you can spray paint them with something like rustoleum (or any paint made for metal) and you end up with a premade Christmas gift box  

(or use paint for plastic if you've got the newer plastic coffee cans)


----------



## blynn

This is a good thread. I was just thinking that I should probably get going on Christmas stuff. Have been making jams and jellies that will be good gifts. Probably going to skip the crochet washclothes this year, as everyone still has a bunch from previous years. I am still trying to think of more homemade gift ideas for my parents, inlaws and sisters.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Blynn...what about crocheted potholders for them? a good cotton yarn, crocheted tightly..double sides..like...a big rectangle folded in half and crocheted together around the edge like...or a circle or oval...or.... I've seen some really cool looking potholder patterns out there. If anyone uses cast iron, a simple square folded in half, and then crocheted together like a pillow works GREAT as a handle cover(or just a store bought normal square potholder folded and stitched up)

Although if you were MY inlaw, I'd just put in my request for some of those jams!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

oh my...I went looking for crocheted potholders and found....vintage patterns for EVERYTHING. oh my....take a look at these AWESOME bags! just 3 of 80 patterns of bags. The site also has knitting. All patterns appear to be free (they're from the early 1900s through the 60s, I think). Although you can buy the digital "books" for very low cost. oh my....























http://www.freevintagecrochet.com/purses.html


----------



## northstitch

Oh Boy !!! Wonderful ideas !! I haven't started on Christmas this year yet, but other years I have done fleece mittens; appliqued wall hangings; robes; decorative pillows; baked goods; pouches that you roll up and tie for wrenches( guy gifts always seem harder to come up with) cloth gift bags; crocheted rag rugs. I guess I had better figure out what I am doing this year !!


----------



## hmsteader71

Northstitch-Where did you get the pattern for the guy pouches?
Something I am thinking of making is blue jean pocket purses for little girls. I'm also thinking of making my daughter & sister denim purses made out of old jeans. I am in desperate need of guy ideas and remember, I don't sew well so I am limited on what I can do.


----------



## Debbie in Wa

I have been busy embroidering flour sack towels. I have made some aprons for the gals and will crochet up some pot scrubbers too. I am making knitted hats for the boys and will make some of those bath bubbles too.
Because my Christmas has to be shipped this year everyone will get a handmade stocking that I embroidered on and their gifts have to fit inside. I recycle plastic containers, like peanut butter ones, and stuff the gifts into those and then wrap it up. I also plan to add homemade hard candies too. I have been out at the thrift stores grabbing up those wilton candy molds.


----------



## stamphappy

One year I made snugglies for the guys in guy patterns (cammo, Redskins, race car, etc...). My DH uses his quite often when he's hanging out on the couch and my 2 sons (ages 11 & !3) use theirs all the time when they're just hanging out. I have the pattern if you want it.


----------



## northstitch

hmsteader71 said:


> Northstitch-Where did you get the pattern for the guy pouches?
> Something I am thinking of making is blue jean pocket purses for little girls. I'm also thinking of making my daughter & sister denim purses made out of old jeans. I am in desperate need of guy ideas and remember, I don't sew well so I am limited on what I can do.


I didn't have a real pattern. Someone had an old plastic one that was ripping. That's how I got the idea and just kinda copied that one and made it up as I went. I know that doesn't really help.

I made the guys comfy pants one year too. they were fairly easy to make !!


----------



## Tirzah

Alot of our canned goods will be gifts. My husband has started making soap this year and we have begun making batches in time to cure for Christmas.

I also plan on re-purposing some wool sweaters I got at the Thrift Store (dollar bag) and make fingerless gloves with embellishments, coffee cup cozies, tea cozies, and some handwarmers filled with rice for those cold mornings


----------



## dawnpacz

Northstitch I think the fleece mittens are a great idea, with a hat and a gaiter, I think it will be a nice set. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## sapphira

Folding Wallets. Even for little girls - big big hit with the young fellas. I designed one using regular material using the heavier iron on facing. Added an across slot for dollars, made it large enough to allow for 1 heavy duty snap that I sewed on by hand with heavy duty black thread. Very manageable for the younguns. Put two dollar bills in each and had a big Christmas hit. I have about 12 dear nieces and nephews - grand ones that is. I sewed them mostly by machine. Was quick and easy - I used some Felt backed with the iron on facing. Guess they can be made entirely of felt - be cheaper than buying material. Stitched the final edges with as fancy a stitch as I could coax out of my old machine. Do NOT lose your religion sewing on the snaps ! Do not machine stitch on felt unless good facing. Grab your hubby's or someones' folding wallet and trace it open. Add about 1 inch around it for foldover etc. Sew the inside dollar panel next onto the wallet being careful you leave the open space to put dollar in. Fold over entire outer edges about 1/3 inch and fancy stitch around. Put big (not the largest) snap inside matching folding sides and be careful not to sew pocket for dollar closed. Very easy to figure out your own pattern. 
THIS year I had saved a ton of Lipton ice tea paper packets singles. Have used them for years for lists. I trim them out and cut off the"legs" after trimming. Make them into scratch pads with 1 staple at top and added covers of any design paper or even cards cutouts, and the one more staple. I am designing a fold out quilted small folder with pockets for the scratch pads - maybe two each folder, and the other two for crayons or color pencils (they love erasers) - depending on the age of the child. Fold it and tie with sewn on ribbon or nasty string the fellas like. s.


----------



## InHisName

Couldn't find the link to dollar stretcher- found this link for the bubble bath jellyhttp://www.budget101.com/recipes/id215.htm-


----------



## farmerpat

I am making embroidered pillow cases, quilts, quilted placemats with matching napkins and knitting socks.


----------



## jd4020

Hello all,
I like the idea of gaters. I think I will try cutting off some old jeans, line them with flannel and put some elastic or ties to keep them up. I could even use an old rain coat lined with the flannel for water proof ones. What do you think?
I have a friend who cuts old t-shirts into strips and crochets them into area rugs. The ones she has are about 2x3.
Some things I've done in the past 30 years are cloth bags made out of denims and cottons. I look for blouses, skirts and dresses that have pretty embroidered pictures on the fabric or on the pockets and add those as pockets to the outside of the bag. I've baked bread or cookies to put in the bag. Jams & jellies of course.
For children, ours and our nieces & nephews I've bought those small Christmas trees and then made ornaments; tiny Gods eyes with yarn and toothpicks, sculpy makes a good medium for these tiny ornaments. These were for their rooms to decorate and play with. Made little tree skirts etc. A wooden thread spool tied to a large new hankie was a big hit one year for the little boys.
I love making "scenes" inside of ostrich eggs. Usually it is the nativity with tiny figures. I cut and tape popsicle sticks to fit inside, hot glue a few of the figures on and roll it a bit to fit through the hole I've cut in the eggs end. Also I drill a small hole in the top of the egg for a little white, battery operated tree light to stick in to illuminate the scene. After securing the platform with glue, using long handled tweezers I then glue the remaining figures to the platform. I attach a wooden ring to the bottom so the egg sits right. Then I make a pencil mark all the way around the egg, both ways and glue on cording, beads etc.
I learned to make baskets last fall and have given a couple as gifts. I would like to make more as gifts.
I make grapevine wreaths from my grapes and since I grow and dry flowers I use them to decorate the wreathes. The little strawflowers are one of my favorites as they are mostly dry to begin with, brightly colored and glue on easily. Throughout the year I keep an eye out for small wooden (or otherwise) pieces to use on the wreaths, for instance, my Mom re-did her kitchen with a border of red barns & cows around the top of the walls. I found a small wood cut out of cows and a barn and used them on the small wreath for her pantry door. Honeysuckle also makes a nice medium for a wreath.
For gardeners, I have saved the prettier seed packets and decoupaged them onto new or old used hatboxes of different sizes.
I've made stuffed dolls for those who like dolls, clowns for the little boys and regular and flip flop dolls for the girls. My nephew put in a request for Raggedy Andy one year. I think he was 6-7 and it was oversized. (almost as big as he was) The flip flop dolls were Cinderella one in her ball gown, flipped into her cleaning dress, the other I believe was Sleeping Beauty one side her pink dress the other her blue dress.
Our girls each had a doll house, one a log cabin, the other the victorian house. We made little braided rugs, curtains, furniture, bedding, fur rugs, the dolls for them, just what ever we could imagine. They got into it as well, making stuff for the each others house.
My dh taught our son to weld and he made such gifts as iron tables for plants on the patio, a set of hand weights to use when I'm out walking. They were big bolts that weigh about three pounds. He wire wheeled them smooth and welded the nut on. He also made a stegasaurus and a t-rex dinosaur for one of my flower beds. 
We also like to do clever, humorous things in our family. One year for all the guys that hunt we tied a shotgun shell onto a leafless branch, about a foot & a half long. We lined them all up, presented them with this "gift" and then sang--"On the first day of Christmas, my family gave to me, a cartridge in a bare tree."  Oh, they were good sports and they did actually get a free round. 
One year our daughter, who was learning to play the violin and very into the classical music, learned to play Orange Blossom Special for her Grampa, who likes fiddle music.
We've made board games such as checkers and chess, wood blocks for the toddlers.
Made paper dolls from magazines and old pattern books fabric stores were throwing out.
I look for leather clothing at thrift stores to make into pouch bags for marbles, or moccasins. I have a mitten/glove pattern and I'm going to try to make a pair out of the leather this year, I'll see if they turn out good enough for a gift. You see, my dh has a pair of leather mittens with woolen inserts. He loves them, they keep his hands really warm and has had them for a very long time. I can't find ones like them anywhere. The woolen mittens are o.k but the leather is old enough that it is cracking and it is very dirty. So, that's my plan for some of the black leather skirts I found. He also needs a new checkbook cover, so I think I'll try that as well. With some tooling on it.
Well, sorry to ramble on. Thanks for the ideas.
Blessings,
jd


----------



## DW

I made 10 xmas table runners f/scraps so that's the adult gift. I made enough jam for neighbors...I'm thinking mini loaf of bread w/those. I also have a bunch of decanter-type jars and I think I'll make hot cocoa for those. The snowman one will get mini marshmellows for hot choc. I'd like to finish a couple quilts for hubby & son but not sure I can get it done this yr.


----------



## Just Little Me

For kids, there is so many home made goodies out there to make. I did a couple of nephews water paint this year with a pad of paper and a cheap (12 for a dollar) brush.

Sidewalk chalk, colored soap sticks, pouches, color books.... The kids are easy!

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1601981/homemade_water_colors_for_your_kids.html


----------



## squeezinby

I've made my list. And have gotten one gift for hubby. I've been making soap to sell to make some money and can give the extras to friends for christmas. I also plan on making some jams and jellies, as well as sewn items. But I need to get started on the sewn items, so that I will have enough time to get them done.


----------



## chuda

One thing that I've been thinking I will do, is to make a tote for bringing firewood inside. I see lots of you use wood. It would be a long piece of canvas with a piece of that braid (that's used for handles on totes) sewn on to carry it. I'm not sure about the length of the canvas but just measure around a bundle of wood that you can easily carry and add a few more inches on each end. My sister sent me one from Wal-Mart that she bought years ago. I've worn it out and never seen another one so will be making one for me as well. Also, what about firestarters. You know, the cardboard egg cartons filled with old candle wax and maybe something stuffed inside like a spruce cone, dryer lint, anything that will burn, etc. We use them all of the time and friends who have grudgingly tried them love them as well. Cheap and easy to make.


----------



## Falls-Acre

I've got socks on my docket for one of the kids, she specifically requested them. Might make some for all the kids and ye olde spouse as well. Mittens for the youngest kids, they've outgrown their old ones. Maybe new hats or shawls too for all. Last year I did playmats for the youngest pair, this year I may try my hand at quilting, but I don't know yet. I'm intimidated by it, and that's never good. I have lots and lots (and lots) of yarn around here, so probably make some new toys for the youngsters. I got material last year for waterproof placemats for the kids, but never got around to making them. Maybe I'll have time this year. Not sure what else yet, I hadn't thought much about it until recently.


----------



## GrannyG

Been dehydrating mini marshmallows...they are so crunchy and good ! Thinking about jars of marshmallows along with cocoa and spiced tea in jars...have the jelly made...dehydrated jars of strawberries, may add a jar and some instant cereals, make a basket of goodies....maybe some pot holders or towels...


----------



## foaly

GrannyG said:


> Been dehydrating mini marshmallows


Really? As in put them in the dehydrator?


----------



## foaly

When my daughter was little, she had a jumper that was made out of material with candy canes on it. Since she all grown up and bigger than me [which isn't saying much  ], I have cut her dress up into squares and taking the fabric squares and pushing them into a wreath I bought at Hobby Lobby. That will be one of my few holiday decorations.


----------



## GrannyG

@Foaly....yes, I do them in the dehydrator. Had a friend who came by and could not believe what I was doing, she had never used her dehydrator before..she went to the store and bought the flavored mini ones and hasn't stopped....LOL...they do not change in size, but they become dry and crunchy, great to nibble on....and work great in hot cocoa, rehydrate ..I prefer the plain white mini ones. I have also done the ones Kraft just came out with for Smores, they are square and you can break them into fourths after dehydrating them to munch on...


----------



## foaly

Oh no, GrannyG.....I was afraid of this (hanging my head in shame).....Now I don't have to buy boxes of kids cereal just so I can eat the crunchy marshmallows. :nono:

I can make any flavor I want. WOO HOO!!!! You've made me very happy. I gotta new project! I gotta new project! Oh happy day!

My life is complete. Good thing, I am easy to please.


----------



## GrannyG

@Foaly....lol...you should taste the dehydrated strawberries....talk about flavor...good just to munch on or add to cereal as well.....and banana chips, green pepper slices, mixed veggies for soups...the list is very long......


----------



## blynn

Wisconsin Ann said:


> Blynn...what about crocheted potholders for them? a good cotton yarn, crocheted tightly..double sides..like...a big rectangle folded in half and crocheted together around the edge like...or a circle or oval...or.... I've seen some really cool looking potholder patterns out there. If anyone uses cast iron, a simple square folded in half, and then crocheted together like a pillow works GREAT as a handle cover(or just a store bought normal square potholder folded and stitched up)
> 
> Although if you were MY inlaw, I'd just put in my request for some of those jams!


This is a good idea! I do need to make some potholders for myself, too. I've got lots of cotton yarn. Bought some on clearance a while back, and have two monster skeins of the holiday stuff that so far has lasted for three years. Sorry I did not post back, I kinda lost track of this thread, which is a shame because I need to get on schedule with Christmas crafts. 

I have been dehydrating tomato slices and will be giving some of those away in pint jars as gifts. My husband and I discovered that a nice crisp tomato slice with a piece of cheese on it is delicious, you don't even miss the cracker. 

I trimmed my grapevines recently and had enough for a medium sized wreath, which now lives on the porch.


----------



## rean

mythreesons said:


> I'm crocheting dishclothes


I'm doing the same. I plan on buying small bottles of body wash and wrapping it in a dishcloth and ribbon. Nothing fancy or spendy, but a nice little "thinking of you" gift. For the inevitable gift exchanges, I am going to make quilted casserole carriers.


----------



## foaly

GrannyG said:


> @Foaly....lol...you should taste the dehydrated strawberries....talk about flavor...good just to munch on or add to cereal as well.....and banana chips, green pepper slices, mixed veggies for soups...the list is very long......


I have mushrooms in my dehydrator even as I type this. I'd better make sure I clean the trays good before I put the marshmallows in there.

I haven't tried dehydrating strawberries before. They never last long enough around here to dry them.

Thanks for the info! It's terrific!


----------



## CarrieAnne

I am making the fleece socks too for all of my family. They keep your feet SO warm, and I have a ton of scraps. Also, a quilt for my little niece with a cat, gray like hers. I have some adult kids, not sure of gifts, especially for the guys who are 18, 22, 23? I give cash, lol, but would like something for them to open!


----------



## GrannyG

@Blynn....love to do tomatoes....I slice mine, sprinkle them with kosher salt mixed with crushed basil leaves, then dehydrate them. Sent my cousin a jar as a gift...he wants another jar...LOL...said they crush them and use them on BBQ ribs. I usually just break mine up with my hand and use them in salads...the dressing softens them quickly...so good in winter for that summer tomato taste.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

Wood carriers are hard to find in stores and not well designed. One that lays out flat is perfect, and can double as a mat when the ashes have to be taken out. Another fave is a painted coffee can with a leather handle filled with "fatwood" sticks. A real luxury in our house. 

Oh, and cinnamon sticks never go amiss - I tied some up in red ribbon for a friend's goodie basket and when I visited there they were decorating her Christmas tree! Tins of pretty little cookies given well before Christmas helps everyone get through the holidays in style. 



chuda said:


> One thing that I've been thinking I will do, is to make a tote for bringing firewood inside. I see lots of you use wood. It would be a long piece of canvas with a piece of that braid (that's used for handles on totes) sewn on to carry it. I'm not sure about the length of the canvas but just measure around a bundle of wood that you can easily carry and add a few more inches on each end. My sister sent me one from Wal-Mart that she bought years ago. I've worn it out and never seen another one so will be making one for me as well. Also, what about firestarters. You know, the cardboard egg cartons filled with old candle wax and maybe something stuffed inside like a spruce cone, dryer lint, anything that will burn, etc. We use them all of the time and friends who have grudgingly tried them love them as well. Cheap and easy to make.


----------



## Karen

I'm working a couple of quilts. One was suppose to have been a housewarming gift for my best friend; however, I got sidetracked and it's turned into a Christmas gift instead..lol. The other quilt is for husband's brother and his wife. I'm trying to make everyone in the family a quilt at one point or another. Kind of like a legacy I guess. 

I'm also knitting dish clothes for my daughter. Also wanted to knit some pot scrubbers as well. Anyone have a great a pattern for these?

We're _really_ cutting back on Christmas gifts this year. Some how over the years, it's gotten totally out of control and none of us are even in major need for a thing. Ever get that buying-just-to-be-buy thing going on? It really a sin when it gets so we can just have more 'stuff'. It was one thing when we had the money to do so, but nowadays it's a struggle for all of us.

Anyone have any homemade ideas for teenage boys? Seems all they want are electronics/video games/gadgets. Also, how about picky men?


----------



## Falls-Acre

Since we got our first cold snap of the season today... complete with ice coming down, I put a jump on getting warm accessories started, mittens, hats, scarves, and slippers/socks.

I love the dried marshmallow idea! I hadn't really thought through the full use of my dehydrator. I think a lot of the extended family will find themselves receiving a dried goodies basket this year! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## koibitto

I've been bitten by the crafting bug, so everyone's gifts this year (and hopefully many more years) will be homemade. 
I think a nice apple butter for the adults would be suitable.
I've also just bought all the fabric needed for all the kids' scarves and blankets. Everyone needs a scarf or a blanket. 

I've just recently started making my own things with a sewing machine, hence the boring and simple ideas. Practice makes perfect!


----------



## squeak

chuda said:


> One thing that I've been thinking I will do, is to make a tote for bringing firewood inside. I see lots of you use wood. It would be a long piece of canvas with a piece of that braid (that's used for handles on totes) sewn on to carry it. I'm not sure about the length of the canvas but just measure around a bundle of wood that you can easily carry and add a few more inches on each end. My sister sent me one from Wal-Mart that she bought years ago. I've worn it out and never seen another one so will be making one for me as well. .


I'd like to see a picture of the old, worn out one. I want to make something like this, but I'm not too sure what I want.


----------



## chuda

I wish I could send a picture, but I'm in NM and they are in Alaska. However, the one she sent me was a flat piece of material and also had one end enclosed with a piece of fabric. I don't know what kind of fabric it was but was something like a canvas. I don't think a piece on the end is necessary either as the wood doesn't slide when it's loaded in the carrier. The handle was sewn down the length of each side with a loop on each end. I would start that sewing in the middle and use one continuous piece of the braid so tht the handle would support the canvas as well as be a stabilizer for it and the handle area as well. Hope this helps and I'm sorry I couldn't post a picture.


----------



## SNRote

Karen, I hear ya! We are cutting WAY back on Christmas this year. Is anyone else on Pinterest? If not, get on it and you'll find so many crafty, homemade gifts you can make at minimal cost. I am making photo cards of our kids for all the family members to have. I am also making homemade sugar scrubs for the ladies in the family (recipes on Pinterest) and beef jerky kits for the men! I have never done the dehydrated tomato recipe listed above but YUM...might have to try that!


----------



## hmsteader71

Karen, I found a pattern to make our boys (15, 17 & son-n-law 21) towels with elastic in them to wrap around their waist after they get out of the shower. I haven't started on them yet but I have to make them for them & I'm going to make dh one too.
Here's the link to the pattern:

http://redmommycrafts.blogspot.com/2009/07/lounge-around-towel.html

Another craft for the guys is a yardstick spray painted their favorite team color, attach 6 spring-type clothespins to it for them to hold their ballcaps on with. (You need to drill a hole in one end or have a yardstick that already has one in it.)


----------



## chuda

You know what I saw somewhere that I think I'll try to make the young girls for Christmas? It was a purse... just a plain bag design with a flap that folds over the front. You can decorate it any way that you want and put pockets inside as well, but the thing that really caught my eye because I've been thinking about this for a while, is that instead of a handle or shoulder strap, it had a swivel clip on each side (where the strap would normally go) that clips on to the belt loops of the girls jeans. So, no fanny pack like the older people wear, but a trendy thing for younger people that can be embellished any way you choose for their age group or for specific use. Has anyone made anything like that before?


----------



## hmsteader71

Chuda-I hadn't seen anything like that. Can you post the link to it? Have you seen the purses for little girls made out of denim pockets? You just cut the pockets off an old pair of jeans, I would think you could sew some pretty material on the back, you can put jewels or buttons or whatever you want on the front but I'm not sure what it is off the jeans you use for the handle.


----------



## chuda

I cannot remember where I saw the purse that clips onto the belt loops of jeans. I think it may have been in some magazine but am not sure. Anyway, I am in the process of designing one for my granddaughters so I'll see how it turns out. 
I have seen the purses made out of jean pockets and think they are cute too, but I wanted something a little bigger for this. I'm thinking about 7 inches wide by about 6 inches deep. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## chuda

I just tried the dehydrated mini marshmallows. WOW! They are really good and make a nice display in a large canning jar. Just had a bit of fabric to cover the top and it could be a candy or with hot chocolate. I really like that idea. Thanks so much.


----------



## chuda

I have another idea for you all. Have you seen the heavy duty plastic spoons covered with honey, candy, or chocolate that you wrap in cellophane and tie with a ribbon? The honey and peppermint or fruit candy are great with tea and the chocolate is good with coffee. I'm planning to make some for my many children and grandchildren as well. Here are some links for you to look at the instructions. 

http://www.ehow.com/print/how_5040277_make-honey-spoons-tea.htm

http://www.ehow.com/how_4576197_peppermint-candy-spoon-bouquet.html

http://www.ehow.com/print/how_5053052_dip-spoons-chocolate.html

I'm also making some of the little mini-hot pads for the microwave and some regular hot pads. You ladies are awsome. I love these gifts that are so budget-friendly.


----------



## NEfarmgirl

I have been knitting and crocheting since the weather is getting chilly. During the summer I make jams and jellies and then I start the yarn projects. My mom passed just over a year ago so I no longer have parents to give to and my brother and I knew that last Christmas would be our last celebrated as family so my list now is my hubby, son and the inlaw parents. Hubby and son will get fingerless mitts and socks, mom-in-law will get a shawlette made from pricy yarn, and dad-in-law gets kitchen towels with the crocheted tops. Step dad-in-law will get a scarf made form some nice wool. They also will get homemade soaps, jams, jellies, jerky and popcorn in a couple of different baskets. I do make 2 of my aunts (mom's sisters) homemade salted nut rolls, and kitchen towels with the crocheted tops. I haven't gotten much done do to spine issues and a wrist that needed in a splint for about 2 months so guess what I am doing now?


----------



## ekjns

I agree with SNRote I have been truly inspired by Pinterest......very practical gifts this year. My son wants a highschool football letter jacket and my daughter needs a new convertible top for her Miata which we found a major deal on at Amazon but she needs to hire a local shop to install for her. Other than that they know its practical like underwear and socks maybe a few frivolous items but thats it!

I am making homemade ornaments for some swaps and friends and I can't share all my ideas because I am in the homemade gift swap on these boards too!


----------



## KyMama

I was looking through a catalog tonight and saw this apron tote. It reminded me of y'all saying you were gonna make a tote for firewood. 

HTH


----------



## Tinker

Oh Callie, that looks like a great idea! Thanks!


----------



## chrisnev

Kymama..Those are great.. I am going to make one!! Im going to recycle the dog food bags!!! Turn it inside out and fold and sew..I have the strapping!! Yup Im making these!!!!! Thanks


----------



## DW

You all are adding to my lists to do. I looked up how to make fleece socks...I got a little lost. Zig/Zag and pull the seam? Anyone that has made them...could you post a better link?
My current project is painting old fence posts to make into snowmen. Using scraps for scarf & hat. Keep these ideas coming!


----------



## Island of Blueb

I want to make very simple rag dolls from some of my mom's clothing for keepsakes for her daughters and grown grandkids.

She has been gone since 2006.

It will be easy to sew the dolls, but I hope I can make the face look happy and loving. 

I will probably use acrylic paint. Not going to try to make a real look-alike, just a simple smiling face.

Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MontanaKJ

Got the supplies to make hot cocoa stir sticks. Christmas themed marshmallow peeps on the end of a peppermint stick and wrapped in cellophane. I add these to a small jar of camper's cocoa and have a cute gift.


----------



## tuggerhugger

Gearing up for the annual elf workshop next weekend. 
* We have hardboard cut in rectangles (1/2 with tree cutouts) and modgepodge to make personalized Christmas puzzles. The printer is set up with a great assortment of photos to print for the under piece. Finished project is a hand-painted Christmas tree puzzle (each kid designs their own decorations on it) which when the pieces are removed show photo shopped versions of the kids as elves, or angels or reindeer.
* we have blank muslin books with iron-on crayons and coloring pages so the kids can create their own story book with their own art.
* we have art foam for making photo frame ornaments (these are pre-made kits I got on clearance last year)
* we have tons of perler beads and patterns for gift tag ornaments
* we have clothespins and felt for clothespin dollies
* we have a bazillion rubber stamps and many ink pads (washable for the little ones and regular for the grown-ups to use) with cardstock and envelopes for stationary sets, or bookmarks, or just "pretty pictures"
* we have the Cricut set up to make more elegant bookmarks, or stationary sets, or ?
* I will also have various bins of random crafting junk for the more creative, offbeat members of the party to use.

As you may have noticed, most of the gift ideas are geared towards the younger cousins. 

I haven't figured out my personal grown-up gifts yet, but I have plenty of jams, soaps, etc and baskets I've been collecting and weaving all year.
:shocked: Are we really THIS close to Christmas?!!

This year all of my children are grown and out of the house except Wolfie..I don't know what I'll do for Christmas cards  Maybe they will bring card designs with them to Thanksgiving dinner to be worked on at the Elf Workshop


----------



## GrannyG

There are so many things I want to make...cannot stay away from Pinterest....love to look at my Christmas board....http://pinterest.com/itsybitsyfarm/christmas-loves/


----------

